# My COOLERDOR creation with Q & A



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

First I want to say how AWESOME this forum is! Everyone is extremely help full and willing to input their 2 cents and let people know their ideas, as well as what has and has not worked for them. You guys rock!
As some of you know in the span of 2.5 weeks I have filled up my 150ct and 50ct humidors(obsessed?) and I have been battling with the idea of either dishing out the cash and getting a huge humidor or a wine fridge OR making a coolerdor or tupperdor.

After hours of reading threads this week late last night I decided to save the cash for stogies and make a tupperdor because I didn't want to spend $100+ on a big cooler

While at Walmart picking up my weekly stash of candy I decided to just take a look at the coolers. All I saw was a bunch of 40-50 qt cooler but behind them was one 120 qt. With no price or anything I carried it to the first register which was some goofy looking 15 year old at the Photo pick up desk. It took him about 5 minutes searching through the system and the line was getting bigger so he says "39.99" without trying to go nuts I say "OK I guess I will take it". I couldn't run out of the store fast enough

Right now its sitting in my basement filled with newspaper to get rid of the smell

My next step will be to cover the walls in Spanish cedar to get the humi smell and keep the RH in check.
For humidification I have been using these in my humi's and they work like gold and require no maintenance at all, these should work in the cooler as well right?
HUMIDIFIER: MADELAINE CRYSTAL 100 CIGAR - J·R Cigars.com

I want to use half of the cooler stacking cigar boxes and the other half stacking cedar trays on top of each other and keeping singles on them, is this OK? I keep my cigars out of the wrapper FYI.

What else do you guys recommend?

I know there are a lot of other guys like my thinking about going this route, hopefully they can learn a lot from this thread. Thanks so much!


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

MattNJ said:


> For humidification I have been using these in my humi's and they work like gold and require no maintenance at all, these should work in the cooler as well right?
> HUMIDIFIER: MADELAINE CRYSTAL 100 CIGAR - J·R Cigars.com


You'll need a bunch of those little round guys (guesstimate, 5? maybe 6?) to humidify that cooler... get some beads in bulk, or Kitty Litter.

Even Heartfelt beads would be cheaper than trying to use those pucks. Kitty litter would cost you $8 ... and since the point of this exercise was to save money for smokes, thats the route I would go


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Personally I think the cooler purchase was a good decision, Matt. Thats what I use and haven't regretted the decision. 

I use beads with just distilled water but if the crystals are working and you have the right amount, then I'm sure they'll be fine.
Stacking cigar boxes as well as trays for singles is fine, IMO.

I'd definately get yourself a hygrometer, if you don't all ready have one, to keep things in check.

Looks like you're on the right track. Best of luck with it!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

About anyway you can get them in there will be ok. If you do not want to line the interior with SC the boxes and SC trays you plan on putting in it will act as a liner also. I have 40 quart that I use for boxes right now and the RH stays solid in it, with no real lining. Most will try to point you in the direction of breads or kitty litter. While this is not bad advice, you seem to be getting good results from your current source. So keep going. You know how to recharge them adn keep good RH, so why not. Cheaphumidors has SC trays on their website if you are looking for a source. If you still want to get SC and line the inside get in touch with ED at waxingmoon. He sells scrap pieces in flat rate stuffed full. 
Spanish Cedar Scraps - Waxing Moon Humidors
Cedar Tray - Cheap Humidors


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Kitty litter is alot of trial and error right? with finding out ho wmuch water to add?


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

why are my pics not showing up?


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

MattNJ said:


> why are my pics not showing up?


Best bet is to use photobucket. Unlimited amount of how many you can attach. Puffs amount runs out pretty quick


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input gents!
Dave- I will absolutely have a Hygro in there!
Jeff- the crystals have been solid but are rather pricey, they just seem so much easier then beads and KL though, still thinking on which route to go.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

MattNJ said:


> Kitty litter is alot of trial and error right? with finding out ho wmuch water to add?


I believe that is correct. I use HF beads and they work great. I'm sure if you read the KL threads someone has a cooler close to your size and you could go off their amount.

I think you would like the beads or KL. Couple squirts of DW and you are set for a good while. Very easy to use and maintain


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

KL is a piece of cake. If RH is too high, add more dry KL. If it's too low, take some dry out. I try to segregate small batches of KL. It allows me to adjust RH % extremely accurately.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Irish, im heading to Pet Smart tomorrow for Equisicat and filter bags!

Never thought I would be so excited to buy Kitty Litter, thanks Tony!


----------



## Rooster Rugburn (Jan 23, 2011)

FWIW: Rockler sells SC slats on Amazon at a much better price than their local affiliate. When I bought only SC from Rockler, they didn't charge shipping or tax. It's soft wood and easy to work with. A hand saw will cut it very easily. I also found that sanding it a little helps increase the aroma.

I considered using heat glue and heavy duty double sided adhesive foam I got at Walgreens. I tried both, but the foam held better, probably because of the ease of application, and I liked that it left a little space between the cooler and the SC.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Mike, I just did the measurements of my cooler and will need 10-11 square ft of SC, I did already order 2 cedar trays so maybe I wont go to crazy lining the walls.

Is Spanish Cedar Veneer ok to use in a cooler?


----------



## Rooster Rugburn (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm not sure about the veneer. I drilled some holes in the tray of a humidor I had and found the tray was actually veneer, so I suspect it may be okay. Of course it's not like solid. I think the trays I'm buying are solid.

I didn't completely line my cooler with cedar. I just used the slats for shelves and two slats along the bottom (back) to increase the amount of cedar. My plan was to incrementally add a little here and there until it had a nice aroma. It has a nice aroma now, so I probably have enough. 

You don't have to have wall to wall, but you can add slats that look uniform and add to the smell. If you are going to leave it sitting on it's bottom, a couple slats in the bottom would probably help air circulation by creating a little space between the boxes\trays and the bottom.

I wired mine with computer fans using mini audio connectors. I used a coupler in the side of the cooler so I plug the fans in one side, and the power supply to the other. That makes it easy to disconnect and deal with. The fans were a tinkering project that was fun on a wintery day.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Matt, I have the paper backed veneer similar to what they sell on rockler. It is not bad and as long as you scuff the sides of the cooler it should glue up fine. You can also find trays that are all SC with the exception of a veneered bottom for cheap.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Forgot to add, if you do a search Ed has posed a good contact for SC. I got enough to line the entire inside of my end table with 1/2" for a better price than anywhere else using 1/4"


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

i need a 11 square ft of SC and it looks like the going price is 8-9 a sq ft. I already ordered 2 SC trays for cheaphumidor that I am going to stack on top of each other and I plan on ordering mor ein futire to store my samplers on. I figure with that and the boxes I will have in there I dont really need to buy SC boards.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

If you're storing boxes in there you're already OK. The boxes are made from Spanish Cedar. If you want more of a smell just sand them down. However, be very careful working with SC, the dust is not good for you, wear a mask.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Matt PM me when you get time.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Sent you a PM Dustin.

I got my KL today and filled up some of the wifes old stockings with some KL (hope she doesnt see this)

they sure do take up alot of space though.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Kitty Litter is now inserted, I have 1 long skinny stocking going long ways, figured it would help spread out the RH %, and I have 3 little baggies in the corners. Was 60% this morning, hosed it down with more DW and will check it tonight.

I have some sticks of cedar and empty boxes from a buddy in there for now to get a more accurate reading once I get the shelves in more boxes.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

You got a good deal on cooler just left Walmart and paid $55 for the same cooler you snagged for $39 .


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

yep I did! you got a good deal to though!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks good Matt !!!! Congrats brother !


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks buddy, coudlnt of done it without alot of your help.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice start Matt. 

the cedar sticks will work fine. you can always ask at b&m for sticks, liners or whole boxes, or Ed is selling scrap for a good price which would work well also. grab em whenever you get a chance, you will need them for your second cooler anyways.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

LOL! 2nd cooler!!!??

I am in the process now of thinking about getting a fan. still contemplating.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh trust me, a second cooler will be necessary sooner than later ! As far as a fan, dont rush it, your setup should be fine. Mess around with it, enjoy it. cheaphumidors.com has inexpensive sc trays. Or use some empty cigar boxes for storage for singles. Get creative brother !! Nice Start !!


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

LOL maybe yearrrrs down the line, with the 220+ stogies in my humi's and this cooler will hopefully hold another 1100+ I should be set for awhile. 

But if storage becomes an issue again I will probably look for a broken fridge on craigslist or something and follow my man Keiths instructions again.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks good Matt, did you get you RH stable?


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Dan whats up pal!

The RH has been at 76% for about 36 hours now. I am keeping it that high because by Friday I will have all 8 Cedar trays in there (most will be empty) and a few more boxes so I know that will bring it down a bit. I want to aim for 65% and once it hits that I will put some stogies in there.

I figured its easier to add dry litter on top if I am still a little over.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Matt, the trays were seasoned so I tried to put them in a bag and tie it as tight as I could. Hopefully they should not bring down your RH to much.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Your the man dustin!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

That cooler is HUMONGOUS!
Send us a picture when it's full. :high5:


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

lol, that might take a loooong time Ken.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Got my 8 trays in, put about 14-17 stogies in each one and added some boxes. I will get two more trays and stack one on each tower.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks good.


----------

